# R.I.P. - Steve Jobs



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2011)

*Steve Jobs, legendary Apple founder, dies of cancer*

_Despite being someone who has disliked Apple, he has earned a lot of respect from my side. He's one of the guys who revolutionized technology. He was legend. His passion and spirit will forever be the foundation of Apple. You will be missed.

Rest In Peace, Steve Jobs._

*i.imgur.com/wVJ3w.png

_Some Powerful words by Steve Jobs on Death itself.
A great video about Steve Jobs_​



*Statement by Steve Jobs’ Family:*


> Steve died peacefully today surrounded by his family.
> 
> In his public life, Steve was known as a visionary; in his private life, he cherished his family. We are thankful to the many people who have shared their wishes and prayers during the last year of Steve’s illness; a website will be provided for those who wish to offer tributes and memories.
> 
> We are grateful for the support and kindness of those who share our feelings for Steve. We know many of you will mourn with us, and we ask that you respect our privacy during our time of grief.



*Statement by Apple’s Board of Directors:*


> We are deeply saddened to announce that Steve Jobs passed away today.
> 
> Steve’s brilliance, passion and energy were the source of countless innovations that enrich and improve all of our lives. The world is immeasurably better because of Steve.
> 
> His greatest love was for his wife, Laurene, and his family. Our hearts go out to them and to all who were touched by his extraordinary gifts.



*Statement by Microsoft chairman Bill Gates:*


> "I'm truly saddened to learn of Steve Jobs' death. Melinda and I extend our sincere condolences to his family and friends, and to everyone Steve has touched through his work. Steve and I first met nearly 30 years ago, and have been colleagues, competitors and friends over the course of more than half our lives. The world rarely sees someone who has had the profound impact Steve has had, the effects of which will be felt for many generations to come. For those of us lucky enough to get to work with him, it's been an insanely great honor. I will miss Steve immensely."



*Statement by Mark Zuckerberg:*


> Steve, thank you for being a mentor and a friend. Thanks for showing that what you build can change the world. I will miss you.



*Statement by Barack Obama:*


> Michelle and I are saddened to learn of the passing of Steve Jobs. Steve was among the greatest of American innovators - brave enough to think differently, bold enough to believe he could change the world, and talented enough to do it.
> 
> By building one of the planet’s most successful companies from his garage, he exemplified the spirit of American ingenuity. By making computers personal and putting the internet in our pockets, he made the information revolution not only accessible, but intuitive and fun. And by turning his talents to storytelling, he has brought joy to millions of children and grownups alike. Steve was fond of saying that he lived every day like it was his last. Because he did, he transformed our lives, redefined entire industries, and achieved one of the rarest feats in human history: he changed the way each of us sees the world.
> 
> The world has lost a visionary. And there may be no greater tribute to Steve’s success than the fact that much of the world learned of his passing on a device he invented. Michelle and I send our thoughts and prayers to Steve’s wife Laurene, his family, and all those who loved him.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2011)

really sad 

*www.apple.com/stevejobs/


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP
Hoping that Apple stays same with their design philosophy without Steve Jobs.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs .

Truly a great man !


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve


----------



## Alok (Oct 6, 2011)

Blessing peace to Steve.


----------



## Terabyte (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2011)

Icon for many out there
R.I.P


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs.
He was a legend and Apple is his legacy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2011)

This was the sadest news, when I read it today. 
Even if I was not the greatest fan of Apple, I would surely miss him. The inspirational speech he gave in a university still echos to my ear.

I know he has left a legacy that will only flourish. 
Rest in peace Jobs... Rest in peace.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 6, 2011)

Man even i came to know of it today and was very sad. Steve was undoubtedly the greatest entrepreneur and inventor of all time. His ideas really were something and is the sole reason for what apple is today.

People are referring him as Leonardo-da vinci of modern age and that is so true. 

He will be deeply missed by all. R.I.P.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## eggman (Oct 6, 2011)

*Steve Jobs passes away!!*



> NEW YORK: Apple on Wednesday announced the death of its visionary co-founder Steve Jobs.
> 
> "We are deeply saddened to announce that Steve Jobs passed away today," the company's board of directors said in a statement.
> 
> "Steve's brilliance, passion and energy were the source of countless innovations that enrich and improve all of our lives. The world is immeasurably better because of Steve."


Source: Apple announces death of Steve Jobs - The Times of India

Really tragic news.   
May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs passes away!!*

RIP Jobs. He was a great man.... although I am not an Apple fan


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 6, 2011)

a visionary has passed away....Rest in peace


----------



## monkey (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs passes away!!*

I am not an Apple fan too but Steve was the reason we have better and innovative products from nearly all major manufacturer. Apple's products became benchmark for everything from MP3 players to mobiles to tablets and even computers (atleast from design perspective). Due to Apple manufacturers like Dell, Samsung HTC, Blackberry etc. came out with better & better designed products. I think Steve Jobs vision has directly or indirectly touched everyone of us. Truly a great man!
May his soul iRIP.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs passes away!!*



eggman said:


> Source: Apple announces death of Steve Jobs - The Times of India
> 
> Really tragic news.
> May he Rest in Peace.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/147240-r-i-p-steve-jobs.html#post1505323

R iP Jobs..


----------



## tmanikandan (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs passes away!!*

I am deeply saddened and let his soul rest in peace


----------



## rchi84 (Oct 6, 2011)

Man, what a sad piece of news. I respect the man, not just for the success of the Iphone and Ipads, but because he was the only guy who took on Microsoft and stood tall.

The guy was removed from Apple and he came back to innovate the lineup with the Imac and then in a decade, made it the most successful company in the world.

He may or may not have come up with the ideas, but he sure as hell was the guy who separated the wheat from the chaff.

RIP Steve. You fought long and hard against Cancer, but you were a winner in everything else. Peace.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs passes away!!*

R.I.P. He was a legendary man, it is only because of him Apple is such a reputated company. We will miss you Steve


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2011)

We love or hate apple but Steve Jobs will always be remembered as one of the most inspirational and innovative CEO...RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P Steve Jobs.

He will always be remembered as An Innovator and surely we will miss him and His Innovations.


----------



## rsk11584 (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Job,


----------



## asingh (Oct 6, 2011)

I just cannot believe this. Seriously. When I saw the thread title I was like "ya right". 



Imagine, the man worked till his last days, so much dedication. A true legend and business enterprise has left us. God bless his soul.

So sad today.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 6, 2011)

Everything is said here, all I can add is he changed how the world thought of geeks. RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## rishitells (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs....  
You will always be remembered...


----------



## Who (Oct 6, 2011)

Till his last breath , he was working on what he loved , what he believed , what he cared..
 in the end i hope he died knowing he did everything he could for his vision , for past few years i have used many innovations which were done under jobs , i have cherished so many movies which were done by pixar , but all in all the most precious memory i have is of this quote he shared

 "Stay Hungry , Stay Foolish"   

Good Bye Steve Jobs , See You Later Someday , Somewhere.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## dreatica (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs.

You will be missed.


----------



## KDroid (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs 

When did he die exactly? (Time)


----------



## bruce_batman (Oct 6, 2011)

ram of technology is now dead

RIP Steve Jobs, Best of luck apple


----------



## Sarath (Oct 6, 2011)

This is very sad indeed. I learnt about it just this morning.

I logged in looking for this thread indeed. I hope we have more people like him who can set the standards that are on a whole different level. 

R.I.P.

The entire generation of mobile devices right now are because he upped the standards so high. Whether you use android, iOS, BB OS7, Symbian, Meego, WM7 or Palm(?), it is all because of his vision. 

He is one of the greatest persons of this century. R.I.P.


----------



## KDroid (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs passes away!!*

There's already a similar thread.

However, I won't mind paying condolence here too. 



> iCame, iSaw, iConquered, iLeft, iCameBack, iMac, iPod, iTunes, iPhone, iPad, iCloud, iQuit


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs passes away!!*

Rest in peace Steve Jobs. Because of you everyone is using high quality touch screen nowadays. You'll be missed.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs passes away!!*

May he Rest In Peace.....He was a great innovator..


----------



## coolgame (Oct 6, 2011)

*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSqouaGt_mYKpmljxeuXZwHfQrzbWAubnIEVbUtbHR3d-NbUCK6oa0dFxtz5A
this is the man who invented the GUI on a personal computer because of whom to say the least we can view facebook , twitter, google and interact on windows ,android, linux and also he is the man who changed the face of the music industry.....so every time "i" click on an "i"con or listen to music on an "i"pod "i" will remember him to be the person who changed the face of personal computing

R.I.P


----------



## amitabhsaha (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs. You gave us GUI and interaction with PC was changed forever.


----------



## rsk11584 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs passes away!!*

Even I am not at all an apple fan but i really understand the importance of steve jobs and how his innovations changed the industry. JUst like if we have diabeties and someone founds a cure for heart attack does not mean we should not be a fan, knowing or unknowing we all owe something to steve jobs a person who directly or indirectly influenced the devices which we are using ;( RIP


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP.

Merged the two threads.


----------



## abhijangda (Oct 6, 2011)

He was a great man, just like a legend. He created that company which is said to have best innovators in the world!!!


----------



## mrintech (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SlashDK (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P the iConic iLegend


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 6, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:
			
		

> He was a great innovator..


 Great is an understatement. He was THE best innovator 
Come on who else could create a frenzy of iPhone and iPad  ?


R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 6, 2011)

Truly one of legends of this time. iWorld will miss you.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2011)

Tonight I see a new brightest Star in sky.......  RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah he is d best innovater in computer industry.


----------



## darshilnagda (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest In Peace Steve Jobs.

Lets hope Tim Cook will be able to fill the big boots left by Steve Jobs.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 6, 2011)

OMG, i just came to know this news. Seriously Steve Jobs was one legend who could make the world spin n crazy on his thoughts.
*
Three apples have changed the world. One seduced Eve, second awakened Newton, the third one was in the hands of Jobs*....

RIP STEVE JOBS 

The Pancreatic Cancer That Killed Steve Jobs

15 Little-known facts about Steve Jobs


----------



## oval_man (Oct 6, 2011)

*# Salute to Steve Jobs - Made Human Touch Meaningful!*

Sad News to hear!


Tearful Farewell to Great Innovator!


*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/sj1.png


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: # Salute to Steve Jobs - Made Human Touch Meaningful!*

UI : U gave us iPod,iPhone,iMac & iPad....but not iTears! 


Steve..we really miss U forever!


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> RIP Steve Jobs.
> He was a legend and Apple is his legacy.


Sure he was.
At 56, bad, on that disease, worse.



Spoiler



Fu(k those idiots who created some bs 'wow' threads in XDA and some other places.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 7, 2011)

RIP.

P.S. it was quicker than expected.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: # Salute to Steve Jobs - Made Human Touch Meaningful!*

Well, he changed the way.. salute to him


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: # Salute to Steve Jobs - Made Human Touch Meaningful!*

Salute to Steve Jobs!
Something I posted in Twitter





> #ThankYouSteve the most for giving us the iPod and
> iPhone. Without those we wont
> have been what we are today #iSad


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 7, 2011)

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/5025/steveapps.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

RIP


----------



## vwad (Oct 7, 2011)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs


----------



## abhidev (Oct 7, 2011)

just couldn't believe when heard this news...felt very sad...I have always admired Steve Job's passion and dedication and the ability to bring premium quality to the products he worked on...Rest in Peace.


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 7, 2011)

> *Design is not just what it looks like and feels like. Design is how it works - Steve Jobs *


He was Great visionary, he made technology look beautifull. He will be missed and there will be no one matching him. 

R.I.P. Sir 

iSad


----------



## Anish (Oct 7, 2011)

Its sad there is no noble prize for technology


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2011)

Guys, I really wanted to post this.


Here is a virtualisation of many tweets sent with hash tag #ThankyouSteve



*farm7.static.flickr.com/6172/6219082960_f7f41b614d_b.jpg



Full size image of 7000 x 6386 here-
*www.flickr.com/photos/twitteroffice/6219082960/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 7, 2011)

I ain't much of an apply boy, but as a tech fan, I will bade Mr. Jobs a peaceful rest.


----------



## d3p (Oct 7, 2011)

Rest in Peace Herr. Jobs.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 7, 2011)

RIP

Why does god take away good ppl in short life span.

sad


----------



## sumit05 (Oct 7, 2011)

*i51.tinypic.com/2jv5fn.png


----------



## Vyom (Oct 16, 2011)

Music dedicated to Steve Jobs.

[YOUTUBE]u8dxnWI_fTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------

